
The Things We Can’t Control Are Beautiful - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/87/risk/the-things-we-cant-control-are-beautiful
======
magneticnorth
The first sentence currently reads "Poker players like to brag they win with
luck not skill" \- I think that is the wrong way around? I believe it should
read "Poker players like to brag they win with skill not luck", based on the
rest of the intro.

~~~
nathan-io
As someone who has spent a good deal of time playing poker, I totally agree
that this is a glaring editorial oversight.

Yet when phrased this way, it reminds me of "I'd rather be lucky than good" \-
something I've heard players say when criticized after winning in spite of
poor play.

Sometimes this is sarcasm, but sometimes not.

There are in fact some folks who approach poker with a sort of chaos or joker
mentality, and many who gain great satisfaction from winning by knowingly
playing against and defying the odds - especially when the statistical
aberrance is at the expense of another player who played the "right" way and
lost all their money as a result.

For others, I think the saying is just a recognition of the supreme influence
of variance in a poker player's lifetime success, a tacit admission that
knowledge and skill alone are never enough.

------
m463
Pretty powerful statement. You can only do one thing with the stuff you can't
control - appreciate it.

~~~
thaumasiotes
You can hate it. You can avoid it. Both are quite common.

------
agumonkey
ultimately we want randomness even if first part of our existences are about
running away from it

~~~
0x8BADF00D
Randomness? Or entropy?

